# My current 2 litters



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0553.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0571.jpg

The first pic was chocolate x satin fawn, the secound was argent x grey and white broken.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

In the second pic i like the agouti broken marked on top left.


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

wowwy said:


> In the second pic i like the agouti broken marked on top left.


Thanks, yeah she is a treat, there are a few that have really nice markings in that litter


----------

